# New to TiVo: Roamio vs. Premiere XL4



## sirkulation (Aug 30, 2013)

I'm finally ditching my cable co's DVR and moving to tivo. As a new user, is it worth the extra $$ to get a new Roamio over a premiere xl4? I would be looking to get a lifetime subscription, so the difference seems to be around 300 btwn the 2.


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

The Roamio units are much faster than the XL4's, and at the price you're talking about I'm guessing you're looking at the Roamio Pro (which has 2 more tuners and 50% more storage space than the XL4). Oh and the Roamios come with an RF remote which is more responsive than the IR remote the XL4s came with.

Heck, in a some ways (but not disk space) the basic 4 tuner $199 Roamio is supperior to the XL4. (Which is a little depressing since I own an XL4). 


Buying new I'd definitely take a Roamio Plus before an XL4 (especially given how trivial is it to put a larger drive in a Roamio - if I want 2 or 3 tb I can get a Plus and a drive for less than a Pro)


----------



## berg0449 (Nov 5, 2011)

If you are using cable only, I would go with the Roamio. I do not use OTA, but that is where some people seem to be saying the Premiere.

One positive on the Roamio is that its new. That means it should be fully supported by Tivo for 3-5 years based on their typical time frame. The premiere will likely stop getting software updates soon. Don't read this wrong, this is just how it works updates. The guide data will continue on all Tivo's long after that point.


----------



## bhowardtn18 (Sep 1, 2013)

Owning both, I would strongly advise Roamio for many of the reasons posted above. ALways better to have the newest TIVO...you get the best updates and attention. It is faster, and it's also the best looking, and the best features.


----------



## nyjack (Mar 9, 2013)

bhowardtn18 said:


> Owning both, I would strongly advise Roamio for many of the reasons posted above. ALways better to have the newest TIVO...you get the best updates and attention. It is faster, and it's also the best looking, and the best features.


Is it worth trading in (if TiVo would even do a trade) a 6 month old Premiere for a new Roamio?


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

nyjack said:


> Is it worth trading in (if TiVo would even do a trade) a 6 month old Premiere for a new Roamio?


tivo doesn't do trade in's, but as a current owner you might get a deal.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Probably not. You're still in the initial 1 year commitment period so not only would you not get a deal you'll have to pay an early termination fee if you're monthly. (lifetime service is exempt from ETF)


----------



## mdscott (Jun 26, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> (lifetime service is exempt from ETF)


But early termination is so painful and permanent :up:


----------



## sirkulation (Aug 30, 2013)

Update - I ordered a Roamio.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

berg0449 said:


> If you are using cable only, I would go with the Roamio. I do not use OTA, but that is where some people seem to be saying the Premiere.


Both the Premiere 4 and Premiere XL4 (the model the OP was considering) are digital cable only. No OTA. Just like the Roamio Plus and Pro.

The Roamio "Basic" (the 4-tuner model) does either OTA or digital cable, just not both at the same time.


----------



## DocNo (Oct 10, 2001)

berg0449 said:


> The premiere will likely stop getting software updates soon.


Since every Tivo software update has slowed down every Tivo I have owned (starting with my Phillips S1) I don't necessarily think this is a bad thing


----------



## SUOrangeman (Nov 28, 2010)

Rather than starting a new post, I'd like to piggyback on this discussion.

Two or so years ago, I bought a diskless XL (not XL4) and immediately outfitted it with a 2TB drive. I never activated the XL, as I didn't have a strong enough need for it.

Having moved earlier this month and finally getting my first tastes of FiOS (via CableCard only), I think I'm ready to fully enjoy the non-streaming side of TiVo. Question is, should I finally put my XL in service or go directly to Roamio?

I currently use Media Center/HDHomeRun/XboxExtender-times-2 Prime for most of my timeshifting. I've got a full 4TB drive to show for it.  As such, an TiVo device I use will mostly be used for watching shows currently being broadcast (i.e., occasional recording, if any). At this moment, rarely do any streaming (Netflix, Amazon, Hulu, etc.). Given that I've already invested ~$250 in the XL, I'm trying to decide how to make the most out of that purchase. I could:

1) Go ahead and lifetime activate the XL.

2) Keep the 2TB drive and sell the XL diskless and unactivated and put funds toward Roamio Plus+Lifetime (and put the 2TB drive in it)

3) Sell the XL with 2TB and put funds toward Plus/Pro+Lifetime

Can I realistically get $250 for an XL with a 2TB upgrade? What could I get for an XL without a drive? Given that the Roamio won't be my primary DVR, should I just stick with the XL?

-SUO


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

SUOrangeman said:


> Rather than starting a new post, I'd like to piggyback on this discussion.
> 
> Two or so years ago, I bought a diskless XL (not XL4) and immediately outfitted it with a 2TB drive. I never activated the XL, as I didn't have a strong enough need for it.


I assume you acquired this drive from DCR_Dude or weaKnees. Have you at least booted the TiVo to verify that it works?


----------



## SUOrangeman (Nov 28, 2010)

Yes, the Tivo works fine. I've been running it for two weeks with a CableCard. As expected, I have no guide and can't record without activating it.

-SUO


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

Whatever you do with the Premiere (it's not worth a whole lot, even with the disk), I wouldn't install a 2 -year old disk into a new TiVo.


----------



## synch22 (Dec 30, 2003)

I was pricing xl4 used market and for the most part they are $450-$500 w lifetime

Ultimately it was worth the extra $ for new hardware, not getting someone's used unit , and avoiding issues I've read about with premieres .


----------



## SUOrangeman (Nov 28, 2010)

Thanks for the insights. I'm still not certain what I'll do. I forgot to mention that I can stream many FiOS channels directly to the two XBox units and to two tablets. I've got three tuners tied to Windows Media Center. I've only got three TVs in total, with one intended strictly for Wii gaming (not my idea). While the convenience of a dedicated STB or TiVo isn't matched by my other options, I still have plenty of options for viewing "live" programming. Now, if one of the newer TiVos finally gave me PIP, that easily make me reconsider.

-SUO


----------



## I WANT MORE (Oct 13, 2009)

I got tired of getting outbid on Ebay so I purchased the Plus.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

SUOrangeman said:


> Thanks for the insights. I'm still not certain what I'll do. I forgot to mention that I can stream many FiOS channels directly to the two XBox units and to two tablets. I've got three tuners tied to Windows Media Center. I've only got three TVs in total, with one intended strictly for Wii gaming (not my idea). While the convenience of a dedicated STB or TiVo isn't matched by my other options, I still have plenty of options for viewing "live" programming. Now, if one of the newer TiVos finally gave me PIP, that easily make me reconsider.
> 
> -SUO


But in streaming the FiOS channels on the Xbox, it's like going back in time several decades. You get to watch Tv just like the way it was decades ago. With no way to pause, rew, ff, record etc.. Only able to watch it in realtime.


----------

